# Lowrance hds 5 gen2  oder hds 7 gen2 touch  für Norwegen



## Schläferzelle-Ost (23. März 2015)

Hallo Gemeinschaft ich bin mal wieder auf euren Rat angewiesen ,da bei beiden Geräten die Leistungsfähigkeit unterschiedlich im www angegeben wird!Bevorzugt bräuchte ich es zum Naturköder angeln so um 400m  trotz allem sollte es aber auch Köhler  im Mittelwasser anzeigen! 

Danke im voraus Gruß 

Marco


----------



## Angler9999 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance hds 5 gen2  oder hds 7 gen2 touch  für Norwegen*

Laut einem dänischen Bericht ist bei ü 45m Schlus mit Genauigkeit.
Laut Anleitung... bei (siehe Seite 10 im Manual) ... im allgemeinen Modus.

http://www.lowrance.com/Root/Lowrance-Documents/DE/ELITE-7x_HDI_OM_DE_988-10429-001_w.pdf


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance hds 5 gen2  oder hds 7 gen2 touch  für Norwegen*

Danke für deinen Kommentar aber das lowrance elite 7 kommt für mich gar nicht in frage da ist die Ausgangsleistung noch geringer!

Gruß Marco


----------



## gründler (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance hds 5 gen2  oder hds 7 gen2 touch  für Norwegen*

Touch beim Echo.

Man hört so und so aber das was ich gehört habe.... viele sagen touch nie mehr.Nasse finger Staub...etc.soll wohl nicht förderlich sein.Dauernd finger trocken machen und Bildschirm säubern von Wasser Nebel Fett.....usw.hätte ich bloß kein touch genommen.....sind nur einige aussagen die ich so von "touchern" und Echos gehört habe.

Nur mal so in raum gehauen.

#h


----------



## Seewolf 01 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance hds 5 gen2  oder hds 7 gen2 touch  für Norwegen*



Schläferzelle-Ost schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinschaft ich bin mal wieder auf euren Rat angewiesen ,da bei beiden Geräten die Leistungsfähigkeit unterschiedlich im www angegeben wird!Bevorzugt bräuchte ich es zum Naturköder angeln so um 400m  trotz allem sollte es aber auch Köhler  im Mittelwasser anzeigen!
> 
> Danke im voraus Gruß
> 
> Marco



.
das HDS 5 gen2 und das HDS 7 gen2 Touch haben genau die gleiche Leistung.
Für Norwegen brauchst du dann den 50/200 Geber.
Das HDS 7 Touch hat einen größeren Bildschirm, den du vierteln kannst, allso 4 verschiedene Bereiche gleichzeitig.
Ich habe das HDS 7 Touch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wenn man mit nassen Finger rauf gehen sollte, was man nicht braucht, wenn es eingestellt ist, dann ist man am Rand vom Bildschirm mit den Fingern, was die ansicht nicht stört.
Aber wenn ich nasse Finger habe, weil ich Fisch fange, dann stellst du bestimmt nicht mehr am Echolot ein...oder

Möchtest du ein gebrauchtes HDS kaufen oder ein Neus?
Es sind nämlich die neuen HDS gen 3 auf dem Markt.


----------



## bastiv (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance hds 5 gen2  oder hds 7 gen2 touch  für Norwegen*

Deswegen ein neues hds 7 Gen 3 kaufen und beide Vorteile nutzen, Touch und Tasten gleichzeitig.


----------



## cohosalmon (27. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance hds 5 gen2  oder hds 7 gen2 touch  für Norwegen*

Wie schon gesagt hier, die Leistung ist bein 5 und 7 gleich. Ich bevorzuge das 7 weil mal den Schirm in Kartenplotter und Echo teilen kann und trotzdem noch einigermassen was erkennen kann. Bei 5 ist es entweder oder. Ich empfehle einen high-power aftermarket Geber wie von Airmar. Tag und Nacht zum Lowrancegeber im Packet.


----------

